# 1988 15' Gheenoe damaged transom on first trip out :(



## Cybersaint2k (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi folks, first time gheenoe owner, and I had a bad first day out. 

First, I found that while my 40lb trolling motor was satisfactory for pushing my boat, the position of the motor in relation to the swivel seat was bad for me. I need an extender on my Motorguide R3. Suggestions? Does this one get your approval? 

Second, the damage. I was at warp factor 4 and hit something in the water. It left the motor unharmed but the transom not so. Pictures are seen here. And here. And here. 

What should I do to repair? What should I do to reinforce? I wish I had something like a metal sleeve to put on it. 

Your thoughts? 

I also bought with it an antique Gator Model 216 trailer that I hope to restore to it's bright yellow glory.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

putting any kind of "sleeve" over that is asking for trouble...

you need to recore that transom

do it once,the right way - avoid the cheap way out !


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I agree, re-core. The transom doesn't look that big, maybe ask around to see if someone has a scrap piece of coosa board??


----------



## Cybersaint2k (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for your thoughts. They aren't what I wanted but what I needed, I'm sure. 

It's just frustrating to cause serious damage to your boat 15 minutes from the dock on the first trip out. 

I've never done fiberglass work so getting coosa won't really help me. 

Is there something to do to the motor mount that will make it flip up when it strikes an object below the waterline?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Cybersaint2k said:


> I've never done fiberglass work so getting coosa won't really help me.


You can do it, it's not rocket appliances.

It can be fixed in your driveway in an afternoon. There are probably a dozen or more threads outlining this job on this site alone, hundreds more on the custom gheenoe website.


I'll even save you a little bit of reading. Get yourself a mask and a box fan so you don't give yourself some crazy disease from breathing in all the crud. Leave the outer skin on the transom. Peel the inner skin away from the rotten wood. Chisel, scrape, and pry out all the old rot while making notes on how it's constructed. Sand all the crap off the inner side of the outer skin as well inward a few inches from the transom. Make it pretty. Make a template and cut out a replacement out of marine plywood or whatever composite you want to use and then have an epoxy party. Add some knees while you're at it. Open beer, pat yourself on the back for a job well done. Now if you stumble across a screaming good deal on a small outboard you have a worthy craft.


----------



## Cybersaint2k (Sep 16, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> You can do it, it's not rocket appliances.
> 
> It can be fixed in your driveway in an afternoon. There are probably a dozen or more threads outlining this job on this site alone, hundreds more on the custom gheenoe website.
> 
> ...


I'll do more research and check back in. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

JM, love the Rickyism up there.

Fiberglass work isnt hard at all. Just remember the mixing ratio for epoxy to hardener, and dont be afraid to do a few coats


----------

